# Old Vet needs some advice



## USMC0331 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hello Officers,

Thank you all for your service! To make a long story short, I turned 36 in December of 2012, I'm a Marine Infantry vet, and I want to leave the corporate world to become a police officer. Should have done this a LONG time ago! I signed up to take the civil service exam in April of 2013 but wanted to ask what my chances are since I am much older than most people applying. I have some college under my belt but without a degree, over 12 years as an Operations Manager, no criminal history, and a whole lot of life experience. Any advice on what to do or what towns may be friendly to an older person applying would be much appreciated. Again thank you to all who serve!


----------



## GreenMachine (Mar 26, 2007)

36 isn't that old. NH doesn't have an age limit if you're considering out of Mass. Thanks for your service, good luck.


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

You've got the points so give it a shot, Good luck.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Thank you for your service.
You may be in for a big cut in pay. If you have a family to support, have you considered looking into a local department that hires part-time and giving that a test drive before you make the jump? You could keep your current job and attend the part-time reserve academy in your area.
http://www.mass.gov/eopss/law-enfor...icer-courses/reserve-recruit-officer-courses/


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

LGriffin said:


> Thank you for your service.
> You may be in for a big cut in pay. If you have a family to support, have you considered looking into a local department that hires part-time and giving that a test drive before you make the jump? You could keep your current job and attend the part-time reserve academy in your area.
> http://www.mass.gov/eopss/law-enfor...icer-courses/reserve-recruit-officer-courses/


I know it's hard to believe Griff, but it wasn't that long ago so I think if you try, you can remember. NONE of us took the job for he money. MOST of us stay in it FOR THE MONEY.


----------



## USMC0331 (Jan 16, 2013)

Wow! Thank you all for the great advice! I know that I am in for a big cut in pay but I've been making good money for a while and hating what I do. The only time I have felt right in a job is when I was serving. I know this is right for me it's just a shame it took me this long to realize. Thank you all again!


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

263FPD said:


> I know it's hard to believe Griff, but it wasn't that long ago so I think if you try, you can remember. NONE of us took the job for he money. MOST of us stay in it FOR THE MONEY.


It's very difficult for those with families to make ends meet with recruit pay.
Many considering a career as a police officer do not even know that part time is an option. I was giving him an option, not flushing his dream.


----------



## USMC0331 (Jan 16, 2013)

USMCMP5811 said:


> http://www.mass.gov/anf/employment-...equirement-for-entry-level-public-safety.html
> 
> just an FYI, I had an academy classmate who was 53 so I wouldn't count yourself out yet.


 53? Wow! How did that happen? Good for him!


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

USMC0331 said:


> 53? Wow! How did that happen? Good for him!


My best friend's sister who is also a vet and in her 40's, just graduated from the Maine State Police Academy and was in the top 3 for PT. She's starting FTO as a Trooper. Good luck.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

USMC0331 said:


> 53? Wow! How did that happen? Good for him!


If there's no age limit for the PD just score high and pass the PAT and you're good to go. My academy class president was around that age.


----------



## USMC0331 (Jan 16, 2013)

csauce777 said:


> My best friend's sister who is also a vet and in her 40's, just graduated from the Maine State Police Academy and was in the top 3 for PT. She's starting FTO as a Trooper. Good luck.


 This is great! I love hearing success stories like this! Good for her and thanks for the well wishes!


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

The #1 recruit in my academy class was 43 years old. He did 20 years in the military, then sold insurance for a year, which quickly bored him. He was consistently at the top of our class & was a PT monster. The agency that hired him also did not have an age cutoff, and given his expertise in ordinance, it wasn't long before he was assigned to the hazardous device team (bomb squad), where he is still serving. If you're interested in heading out west, most California agencies do not have an age cutoff.
Thank you for your service to our country & I wish you all the best in your future endeavors!


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

As others have suggested, 36 is certainly not too old, (for most departments). The two oldest in my academy were 41 and 40, respectively. One had already worked almost 20 years for Boston EMS and the other had recently retired from a career in the Air Force. Most of the class was considerably younger and had a healthy respect for them. Best of luck and thanks for your service.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

Another Marine cop..... greaaaaaat.

Kidding! Welcome aboard


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

Does the state still give applicants 4 years age credit for active duty time?


----------



## USMC0331 (Jan 16, 2013)

adroitcuffs said:


> The #1 recruit in my academy class was 43 years old. He did 20 years in the military, then sold insurance for a year, which quickly bored him. He was consistently at the top of our class & was a PT monster. The agency that hired him also did not have an age cutoff, and given his expertise in ordinance, it wasn't long before he was assigned to the hazardous device team (bomb squad), where he is still serving. If you're interested in heading out west, most California agencies do not have an age cutoff.
> Thank you for your service to our country & I wish you all the best in your future endeavors!


 Thank you very much.


----------



## USMC0331 (Jan 16, 2013)

frapmpd24 said:


> As others have suggested, 36 is certainly not too old, (for most departments). The two oldest in my academy were 41 and 40, respectively. One had already worked almost 20 years for Boston EMS and the other had recently retired from a career in the Air Force. Most of the class was considerably younger and had a healthy respect for them. Best of luck and thanks for your service.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Love hearing about the older gents and gals getting on. Makes me feel better every time I get on this forum. Thank you very much.


----------



## USMC0331 (Jan 16, 2013)

Dan Stark said:


> Another Marine cop..... greaaaaaat.
> 
> Kidding! Welcome aboard


Ha! Well I don't want to jinx myself and assume I'm in just because I'm a jarhead. Thanks!


----------



## USMC0331 (Jan 16, 2013)

Q5-TPR said:


> Well, according to some, Marines don't make good cops........


Really? I wonder why?


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2013)

USMC0331 said:


> I know that I am in for a big cut in pay but I've been making good money for a while and hating what I do.


I make good money and hate what I do, and I'm already a police officer.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

Delta784 said:


> I make good money and hate what I do, and I'm already a police officer.


Machine Gunner, *^^this^^* haha! However, what Delta didn't say (taking a wee bit of liberty for him here if I may) is that deep down he/we all share and know of that feeling of pride as you described, which coincides when you spend yourself 'serving' in a worthy profession.
Perhaps you've come to the right place here after all.  Good luck to you.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

I'm 32... And if I DON'T end up in an academy this year...


----------



## USMC0331 (Jan 16, 2013)

GARDA said:


> Machine Gunner, *^^this^^* haha! However, what Delta didn't say (taking a wee bit of liberty for him here if I may) is that deep down he/we all share and know of that feeling of pride as you described, which coincides when you spend yourself 'serving' in a worthy profession.
> Perhaps you've come to the right place here after all.  Good luck to you.
> 
> View attachment 1889


 Thank you very much for your advice and encouragement!


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> I'm 32... And if I DON'T end up in an academy this year...


hang in there cowboy. started at age 30 for the DOC. allot of kids today are "widebodies" and can't pass the PT.

keep running


----------



## USMC0331 (Jan 16, 2013)

pahapoika said:


> hang in there cowboy. started at age 30 for the DOC. allot of kids today are "widebodies" and can't pass the PT.
> 
> keep running





pahapoika said:


> hang in there cowboy. started at age 30 for the DOC. allot of kids today are "widebodies" and can't pass the PT.
> 
> keep running


Thanks a lot! "Widebodies"! Love it!


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

pahapoika said:


> hang in there cowboy. started at age 30 for the DOC. allot of kids today are "widebodies" and can't pass the PT.
> 
> keep running


I started at 41 and we had a 57 year old in my academy. 
No age cap for the DOC.

Keep yourself in shape and your nose clean.

Goodluck.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> I'm 32... And if I DON'T end up in an academy this year...


A lot of CS departments don't have the 32-year cap anymore. Mine doesn't.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Conspiracy theory... Do municipalities get rid of the age limit based on the idea that the more older candidates they hire, the lower their pensions because they'll never get the 32 years before 65?


----------



## USMC0331 (Jan 16, 2013)

Forgive my ignorance but what happens at 32 years of service before 65 and what happens if you don't serve for 32 years before 65?


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

with group 4 ( don't know about other groups ) the magic numbers are

age 55+32 years service = 80% of your salary

( think it's 1 1/2 % for every year and after you hit age 55 it goes up to 2% for a max of 80% )

buy back up to 4 yrs military service and retire sooner.

20 yrs = 50% of your salary no matter what age ( if you plan on leaving before age 55 )

and you can work just 10 yrs, become vested and still receive your health bennies.

forgot what age they push you out. age 67 maybe ?


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

wwonka said:


> I started at 41 and we had a 57 year old in my academy.
> No age cap for the DOC.
> 
> Keep yourself in shape and your nose clean.
> ...


wonka, you old screw ! 

hope your in a quiet place and not at Souza !


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

pahapoika said:


> wonka, you old screw !
> 
> hope your in a quiet place and not at Souza !


No Thankfully, I did want to go there out of the academy though, You learn all aspects of the job there.

Thankfully I Had a great FTO where I ended up who was a great mentor.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2013)

lofu said:


> Conspiracy theory... Do municipalities get rid of the age limit based on the idea that the more older candidates they hire, the lower their pensions because they'll never get the 32 years before 65?


From what I've seen, it's to get to politically connected people who decide to change careers. Boston didn't have the age requirement so they could hire some hacks, then when they had to hire someone 64 years old who spent his entire "career" on probation before he had to retire, they decided it wasn't such a great idea anymore, and are now back to 32.

I think 32 is a bit young......45 would be good, the department gets a decent return on their investment, and the officer vests a decent pension.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

As someone who lucked out ant got hired young off the 2nd test I took, I agree that 32 is too young. 

ESP now that you can't even take it until 21. If its given ever 2 years that's only 5 tests in that window. In this economy, that's not a lot.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

last test i took for Boston they changed the age AFTER we paid for the test !

took it anyways, but it's one of the reason i would vote for Daffy Duck instead of Mumbles


----------



## USMC0331 (Jan 16, 2013)

pahapoika said:


> with group 4 ( don't know about other groups ) the magic numbers are
> 
> age 55+32 years service = 80% of your salary
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info! I will not be reaching 32 years before 65 but it still seems like a decent pension system. Pensions are almost non-existent in the private sector unless you are a big wig.....which I am not. I would stay until they kick me out if I get on the force.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

USMC0331 said:


> Thanks for the info! I will not be reaching 32 years before 65 but it still seems like a decent pension system. Pensions are almost non-existent in the private sector unless you are a big wig.....which I am not. I would stay until they kick me out if I get on the force.


yeah, sucks about the pensions. use to be the utilities were good. Boston Gas, Edison, etc. all good pensions, all gone 

civil service is the last of the good pensions and i'm sure their trying to find a way to get rid of that too !


----------



## gruntled (Dec 23, 2007)

If 36 is too old I'm screwed. Recently retired from corrections at 50 and looking to get on part
time. Graduated from the reserve academy a few years ago and there were a few others around my age there too.


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

gruntled said:


> If 36 is too old I'm screwed. Recently retired from corrections at 50 and looking to get on part
> time. Graduated from the reserve academy a few years ago and there were a few others around my age there too.


They normally don't have age limits for part-timers.


----------

